# This Retirement Thing is Starting to Look Real



## slip (Dec 29, 2021)

Down to 37 days until retired. Only 25 days at work. It hit home yesterday when I made reservations for my daughter. She is coming to help and I found a place for her and her boyfriend to stay at the Royal Kuhio. They are arriving on February 8th and staying until the 17th.

We haven't started to pack anything yet but we may start soon and then I can see if I want to make a trip to get some stuff to the condo or send my daughter. Her and her boyfriend may enjoy a day trip to Molokai while they are here.

I really think only one extra trip will be necessary. We only have 3 bigger items and they are her walker, wheelchair and scooter. The rest, we will be able to pack in suitcases and we have 4 large ones. We really don't have a lot anymore and we didn't buy much while we were here since we knew living on Oahu was only going to be short term.

We will have the apartment at least until the end of February and we would pay for March if we had to so we are in no rush. 

I know my President is going to offer me something to stay so I still have to get past that awkward part. I decided I will only stay on if I can work from Molokai and only leave the island once a month for a day trip or maybe a one night stay. I don't think that is going to happen and either way we are on our way to Molokai.

I'm supposed to send my Director an email with a list of my hobbies and interests. Sounds like he has to send me a retirement gift. Also, in a few weeks I have to talk to my HR and set up everything for me leaving. I'll probably keep Healthcare through Cobra for a while anyway.

In January my wife has to set up her pension and Social Security to start in June. I will hold off on my pension  and I have a few years to wait for Social Security.

Being home a little during the holidays and talking to my daughter who is excited to come visit, seemed to make it all so real and fast approaching.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 29, 2021)

Well enjoy your new chapter in life! Congrats and have a great retirement on Molokai.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 29, 2021)

Jeff, I can relate to your feelings, and with it, all the anticipation excitement it brings.  In March it'll be two years since I retired, which is amazing to think that it's been that long already.  Your countdown calendar reminds me of the one I had, and I checked it everyday as well.  People at my work stopped greeting me with "Good Morning," and started just asking, "How many days?" For some crazy reason, I always knew how many days I had left.     As you say, you're not in a rush, so this will all fall into place at its own pace.  

When you tell your President your hobbies and interests, tell him you like collecting cash.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 29, 2021)

The countdown is on please enjoy every day at work. Maybe, your company President will allow you to work from home. Good luck


----------



## DianeG (Dec 29, 2021)

Good luck, and enjoy your daughter’s visit!


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 29, 2021)

Enjoy your countdown! It has been little over four years for me since I retired. I started my countdown at 100 days before. Having your daughter near for your big move is a wonderful idea. I can imagine how much joy her company  will bring to your wife and you during her stay, not to mention two sets of helping hands. Good luck!


----------



## slip (Dec 29, 2021)

Where else can you go to work and when work provides lunch you get Lomi Salmon, Lau Lau, Beef Stew with Rice and Poi. Totally awesome.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 29, 2021)

slip said:


> Where else can you go to work and when work provides lunch you get Lomi Salmon, Lau Lau, Beef Stew with Rice and Poi. Totally awesome.
> 
> View attachment 44458


Now that is a good perk.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2021)

slip said:


> Where else can you go to work and when work provides lunch you get Lomi Salmon, Lau Lau, Beef Stew with Rice and Poi. Totally awesome.
> 
> View attachment 44458



You're going to miss having access to these good eats.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2021)

The new countdown starts 01/01/2022 to 02/04/2022.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> You're going to miss having access to these good eats.
> 
> Dave



Guess I'll just have to buy them.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

slip said:


> Guess I'll just have to buy them.


It’s not like moving to say Iowa where they’d say …. You want a plate what? All our lunches come on a plate


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 4, 2022)

daventrina said:


> It’s not like moving to say Iowa where they’d say …. You want a plate what? All our lunches come on a plate



Imagine asking for a pu pu platter


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2022)

Chrispee said:


> Imagine asking for a pu pu platter



Ok, that's ^^^ funny, right there.  

Heard it before, and I still laugh at it. Man, am I simple, or what? 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2022)

I had a meeting with my President yesterday and he is going around about to see if I will stay. I have been training my replacement and he will be fine in time but we have audits coming up that they are worried about. I actually planned my leaving to make it easier on my replacement. He has a full 3 months before any audits and many things are done on a daily basis to keep current so he'll be fine. 

They were just comfortable with me because I handled everything. So I just told them what to do and they either did it or we received a non-conformance. We always passed and we have gotten better every year. So they are worried about taking a step back. They won't know until it happens and next years audit will be the one they should use as a guage. 

They don't think like that though. This last month will be interesting. I only have 4 more Presidents meetings and they are on Mondays so after my last one I will only 4 days left. 

Next week will fly because we have a remote audit for Guam so that will take most of the week. After that, I am in teacher mode and I observe him and coach as he takes over. 

Then the real work begins. The packing.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2022)

How many days, Jeff? 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> How many days, Jeff?
> 
> Dave



 
So after I leave today 30 days. Now I'm even doing working days. That's at 20 since I get one more holiday and a couple days for follow-up appointments for my wife. 

I made some good friends here on Hawaii and it's nice because many of those work on Maui and I will probably  isn't that one the most after we move so we already have plans for when I come visit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2022)

You are now down to T-Minus twenty  (20) working days. Sounds liked you have a worker plan.LOL


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeff iam excited for you and Kim and sure you will love retirement on Molokai. I retired from the Military 2 years ago, not fully retired from my full time job yet. So I had a mini taste of what your going through. Enjoy those last few weeks there with your co-workers. All the best. AL


----------



## silentg (Jan 6, 2022)

So great to retire,  DH retired 3 years ago, we enjoyed some trips before and after retirement. I retired years ago but now that we both are retired it’s been very fun. Just waiting for less restrictions and more adventures. I’m happy for you and your wife. Congratulations and enjoy your Daughter and boyfriend visits.


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2022)

MrockStar said:


> Jeff iam excited for you and Kim and sure you will love retirement on Molokai. I retired from the Military 2 years ago, not fully retired from my full time job yet. So I had a mini taste of what your going through. Enjoy those last few weeks there with your co-workers. All the best. AL



That is a great point and I am enjoying my time with the workers. I made some good friends here and I have work friends on all the islands now. 

That is one thing about retiring here. I have been here almost 3 years and it seems like it will be a little harder leaving than when I left a Wisconsin. The people here have been great. 

I do have many friends from Wisconsin I keep up with on Facebook so I'm sure the same will happen here.


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2022)

silentg said:


> So great to retire,  DH retired 3 years ago, we enjoyed some trips before and after retirement. I retired years ago but now that we both are retired it’s been very fun. Just waiting for less restrictions and more adventures. I’m happy for you and your wife. Congratulations and enjoy your Daughter and boyfriend visits.



Mahalo

My wife has been retired for almost 3 years  now and she has enjoyed it even with the issues she has had. 

She is look forward to being in our home on Molokai and getting settled. She just said it's going to be strange setting everything up knowing she won't have to take it down and pack it away like we did during vacations.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## lynne (Jan 6, 2022)

We have been retired for more than 15 years and still keep close contact with our work group.  It is wonderful whenever we get an email or text that someone (even some will be traveling to Hawai'i Island and we always arrange an afternoon meal or dinner at the house.  When we get back to the east coast, we all meet up at local haunts.   This also applies to our high school and college friends.  

I am sure your social circles will expand to the new Hawai'i workers as well as your friends from Wisconsin.  It just adds to the adventure and the joy of seeing some folks who you have not seen in quite some time.   It is just a new adventure - congratulations on being so close!


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

lynne said:


> We have been retired for more than 15 years and still keep close contact with our work group.  It is wonderful whenever we get an email or text that someone (even some will be traveling to Hawai'i Island and we always arrange an afternoon meal or dinner at the house.  When we get back to the east coast, we all meet up at local haunts.   This also applies to our high school and college friends.
> 
> I am sure your social circles will expand to the new Hawai'i workers as well as your friends from Wisconsin.  It just adds to the adventure and the joy of seeing some folks who you have not seen in quite some time.   It is just a new adventure - congratulations on being so close!



I'm finding that true already. Over the years we have helped many people with their trips to the islands. We already have three people returning on a couple different islands that we are going to met. Then when I am on the other islands I will be able to met up with my local friends.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2022)

slip said:


> I had a meeting with my President yesterday and he is going around about to see if I will stay.


Just give him the price for you to come back when they need you AFTER you retire


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2022)

slip said:


> So after I leave today 30 days. Now I'm even doing working days. That's at 20 since I get one more holiday and a couple days for follow-up appointments for my wife.
> 
> I made some good friends here on Hawaii and it's nice because many of those work on Maui and I will probably  isn't that one the most after we move so we already have plans for when I come visit.
> View attachment 44774


Be aware that after that date .... simple things like morning coffee can take hours ... like this morning .... 3 for me. Now its time top go look for whales


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Just give him the price for you to come back when they need you AFTER you retire



That number doesn’t exist. I always said once I retire I am done with work. I sure plan on sticking with that.


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Be aware that after that date .... simple things like morning coffee can take hours ... like this morning .... 3 for me. Now its time top go look for whales



Yes, I think we have a lot in common. That sounds like it will be me soon. We can usually see whales from our lanai and we have even better viewing from the Cabana by the pool.
We see many whales in the channel between Molokai and Maui.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

Well, I just finished my last audit. We got the exact score I predicted so everyone was happy. It was a remote audit for Guam. I had my replacement with me and I had him handle some of it and I had him observe during the more difficult parts. He told me he understood why I set it up that way and he caught on to the way I handled certain parts of the audit.

That was actually the first time I had done that type of audit. The hardest part was just keeping my two counterparts calm. They were so nervous,  it would have been easier to do it myself but they have to get some experience sometime and that's the best way.

One thing I have always been blessed with is not getting too worked up over these. I know many other workmates all over the country that really let stress build up starting about a month before the audit. I always tell them, if your not set up by then, you're screwed anyway so there's no sense worrying about it.

I really think that's why we have so much turnover In this position. I was in the first wave of the rollout for this position with the company 10 years ago and I'm the only one from the first wave left.

So I am down to 25 total days and 16 work days left. I want to try to go with him to Maui either next week or the week after. I may be able to make it an over night trip since my wife hasn't had any issues with falling or loosing her balance. She has her fourth physical therapy session tomorrow. It's going well had she is doing her exercises well.

So it should be down hill from here. I just have to expose him to a few more things and set him up with a schedule. Then make my exit stage right.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> So it should be down hill from here. I just have to expose him to a few more things and set him up with a schedule. Then make my exit stage right.



Isn't it great when a plan comes together?  In six months you'll wonder how you ever had time enough to go to work. 

Dave


----------



## keno999 (Jan 11, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Be aware that after that date .... simple things like morning coffee can take hours ... like this morning .... 3 for me. Now its time top go look for whales


I used to get up at 3:30 am to be to work by 5:00 am, now I have trouble getting anywhere by 9:00!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

Congratulations on passing your final audit. Audit are fun if you had your act together and you knew the guidelines and the proper process for the audit.

I 'm so happy your replacement was able to be with you; so they could see he & observe how the audit process should be conducted by all parties involved.

I always kept the Federal Register in view; with me during the audit process.

The countdown is down to T -Minus 128 hours . LOL


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Congratulations on passing your final audit. Audit was fun if you had your act together and you knew the guidelines and the proper process for the audit.
> 
> I 'm so happy your replacement was able to be with you; so they could see & observe how the audit process should be conducted by all parties involved.
> 
> ...



Yes, he has a lot to learn and a long way to go. He get flustered when there is a question. That will just come with experience. 

Our large certification audit is always in April now. Since I knew I was retiring,  I asked that he be available for the whole audit and see the process. It helped him a lot bit he had to get some face time with an auditor and this gave him some experience. 

We ha e been going through the whole audit guide for the last couple weeks but he didn't have a few answers ready. He'll get there, it just takes time. 

24 more days.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I used to get up at 3:30 am to be to work by 5:00 am, now I have trouble getting anywhere by 9:00!



I'm like that now on the weekends so I'll probably be right there with you. I have always. I've always been lucky and have not had a really long commute. I get up at 5:30am and leave around 6am. I arrive at work at 6:30am. I know I won't be getting up that early. 

I'll probably relax vacation style when we first get to our condo on Molokai. Maybe a week or two but then i'll probably be up between 7 and 8am regularly. We have to have some type of plan.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Isn't it great when a plan comes together?  In six months you'll wonder how you ever had time enough to go to work.
> 
> Dave



I think heading down to the cabana by the pool is going to take up a lot of my time. That will be the plan coming together. 

The plan did change some with me retiring early. We want new counters in the kitchen and a new shower but we will wait a bit since I went early. It's nothing urgent,  things are functional as they are, we just want an update. But that's about it, not a lot of work to do, just like I planned.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, he has a lot to learn and a long way to go. He get flustered when there is a question. That will just come with experience.
> 
> Our large certification audit is always in April now. Since I knew I was retiring,  I asked that he be available for the whole audit and see the process. It helped him a lot bit he had to get some face time with an auditor and this gave him some experience.
> 
> ...


I hope he review the large audit certification process from last year before you retire.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> That number doesn’t exist. I always said once I retire I am done with work. I sure plan on sticking with that.



You are right on.  Stick with it.  When you are done, you are done....

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> The plan did change some with me retiring early. We want new counters in the kitchen and a new shower but we will wait a bit since I went early. It's nothing urgent,  things are functional as they are, we just want an update. But that's about it, not a lot of work to do, just like I planned.



And as you say - it's nothing urgent.  Island time, my friend. Island time.  

First thing I did when I retired was also retiring my alarm clock.  These days I wake up when I wake up. It's still ridiculously early, but after a lifetime of waking up pre-dawn, it's a habit that's impossible to break.  I've countered it by going to bed whenever I feel like it.  It's amazing how nice it is to sleep when I'm tired, and wake up when I am done sleeping. I know you'll soon be doing the same. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I hope he review the large audit certification process from last year before you retire.



He has an Interpretation guide that he is filling out and will have that completed  efore I leave. He has a corporate director that can supply some support also. 

Heck, at least he had some training. I was all alone for my first audit and I survived and I got the top score for the corporation too. It  can't be too hard, I do it


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

bogey21 said:


> You are right on.  Stick with it.  When you are done, you are done....
> 
> George



I know everyone is different and so are situations but that is what I am going to stick with.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> And as you say - it's nothing urgent.  Island time, my friend. Island time.
> 
> First thing I did when I retired was also retiring my alarm clock.  These days I wake up when I wake up. It's still ridiculously early, but after a lifetime of waking up pre-dawn, it's a habit that's impossible to break.  I've countered it by going to bed whenever I feel like it.  It's amazing how nice it is to sleep when I'm tired, and wake up when I am done sleeping. I know you'll soon be doing the same.
> 
> Dave



Ever since I got to Hawaii, I never set am alarm clock. I always did in Wisconsin and occasionally it would actually go off and wake me up.  But here on Hawaii I have never set an alarm and I way wake up between. 5:15am and 5:30am. It's strange but in almost 3 years, I have never been late. 

I think I will have to watch the staying up late. I tend to stay up late and the. Would sleep until noon and I don't want to get I to that habit. My wife is more of an early riser so I want to keep my hours close to hers. 

In the end, I'll probably stay up an hour or so later and get up about an hour or so later. That will give us each some quiet time. I know my wife enjoys her quiet lanai time in the morning.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

We retired 9 years ago. Since we got Felix almost 4 years ago I get up between 4am and 6am. It is when Felix comes and nudges me to go out. I let him into the Backyard and pour my first cup of coffee. I then sit on the TV Room Sofa with Felix curled up next to me as I catch up on various News Services in the Internet. I start with BBC. Sometimes I fall asleep until between 8am and 9am.

I watch the weather reports more than I use to. That will determine what time Felix and I head to the Dog Park and what I wear. Anything from a full rain suit to a light jacket and flannel shirt. The weather reports will also determine if I am going to work in the yard or take a nap.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> I k ow everyone is different and so are situations but that is what I am going to stick with.


Please stick with your plan. You will be fine.IMHO.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> In the end, I'll probably stay up an hour or so later and get up about an hour or so later. That will give us each some quiet time. I know my wife enjoys her quiet lanai time in the morning.



It's the reverse here.  I generally wake up a few hours before Jeff does.  I have time to get dressed, make the coffee, let the dogs out, check email and so forth.  It's very relaxing actually, and peaceful having the time to myself.   By the time he gets up, I'm ready to hit the ground running. Him, not so much. 

It takes a lot of effort to get nothing done. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

DaveNV and Jeff,, I still wake up between 5:00  - 5:30am everyday.  I do not need an alarm clock.
I just get up and go into my computer room and watch The Today news program. LOL

I just leave the Commander in Chief in bed and closed the bedroom door.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> DaveNV and Jeff,, I still wait up between 5:00  - 5:30am everyday.  I do not need an alarm clock.
> I just keep up and go into my computer room and watch The Today news program. LOL
> 
> I just leave the Commander in Chief in bed and closed the bedroom door.



I think that alone time is good for everyone.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We retired 9 years ago. Since we got Felix almost 4 years ago I get up between 4am and 6am. It is when Felix comes and nudges me to go out. I let him into the Backyard and pour my first cup of coffee. I then sit on the TV Room Sofa with Felix curled up next to me as I catch up on various News Services in the Internet. I start with BBC. Sometimes I fall asleep until between 8am and 9am.
> 
> I watch the weather reports more than I use to. That will determine what time Felix and I head to the Dog Park and what I wear. Anything from a full rain suit to a light jacket and flannel shirt. The weather reports will also determine if I am going to work in the yard or take a nap.



I already know my wardrobe for the day, shorts and a tank top. Should be that way everyday. Even if it rains it will be the same except I won't go outside. I only wear socks when I go to work. My laundry is going to go way down.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

slip said:


> I only wear socks when I go to work.



Aren't your coworkers a little shocked?  Or at least surprised? LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Aren't your coworkers a little shocked?  Or at least surprised? LOL!
> 
> Dave


 
I'm known for my shock value here at work.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

Patti sleeps in until between 8am and 9am. So the biggest thing I have had to learn to control is my urge that we get going if we have plans as soon as she wakes up. One way I control this is to wait to shower and shave until after she is up.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Patti sleeps in until between 8am and 9am. So the biggest thing I have had to learn to control is my urge that we get going if we have plans as soon as she wakes up. One way I control this is to wait to shower and shave until after she is up.



That's funny because that would work for me too.


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2022)

Well, I setup an exit meeting with HR for next week so I can go over my Healthcare options and all the other things necessary for my retirement. 

I have Monday off for MLK day and then I have 2 other days off for follow-up appointments for my wife so I am down to 14 working days. That last Friday will probably just be me going around and saying Goodbye to everyone. 

I may start going through some drawers here at our apartment this weekend. That will give us a head start for an idea of how many suitcases we will have. 

It's getting closer.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2022)

slip said:


> Well, I setup an exit meeting with HR for next week so I can go over my Healthcare options and all the other things necessary for my retirement.
> 
> I have Monday off for MLK day and then I have 2 other days off for follow-up appointments for my wife so I am down to 14 working days. That last Friday will probably just be me going around and saying Goodbye to everyone.
> 
> ...


This is a ringer question ?
Jeff did you use all your Family Medical Leave for your spouse illness ?


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> This is a ringer question ?
> Jeff did you use all your Family Medical Leave for your spouse illness ?



I actually did set it up and it was approved but my company was excellent and flexible so I was able to work from home for a while. I didn't use any FMLA. I even set it up to go through January in case she had issues afterward.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2022)

slip said:


> I actually did set it up and it was approved but my company was excellent and flexible so I was able to work from home for a while. I didn't use any FMLA. I even set it up to go through January in case she had issues afterward.


Excellent.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeff, if you posted about it recently, I missed it. . . . . How's Kim's recovery coming? Just keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, if you posted about it recently, I missed it. . . . . How's Kim's recovery coming? Just keeping you both in my thoughts.



She had her 4th Physical therapy session yesterday. He said she was doing great. He has her practicing walking with a can instead of the walker. He reminds her to take it slow. They are also working in backward Movements. She has problems with that because she thinks she is going to fall. It will take some time but so far so good.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2022)

slip said:


> She had her 4th Physical therapy session yesterday. He said she was doing great. He has her practicing walking with a can instead of the walker. He reminds her to take it slow. They are also working in backward Movements. She has problems with that because she thinks she is going to fall. It will take some time but so far so good.



I expected PT would help get her confidence back.  It's surprising how we compensate for things, and sometimes basic skills must be relearned.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I expected PT would help get her confidence back.  It's surprising how we compensate for things, and sometimes basic skills must be relearned.
> 
> Dave



That's exactly right. A few times she has  grabbed for the wall or something because she just gets unsure and she is used to falling, when actually she's  not even close to falling.

She is really close to walking from our recliner to the bathroom without the walker or a cane but the physical therapist wants her to go slow and get more sure of herself.

She really likes him and she sees herself feeling more comfortable and moving better.

He comes again tomorrow.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 13, 2022)

slip said:


> That's exactly right. A few times she has  grabbed for the wall or something because she just gets unsure and she is used to falling, when actually she's  not even close to falling.
> 
> She is really close to walking from our recliner to the bathroom without the walker or a cane but the physical therapist wants her to go slow and get more sure of herself.
> 
> ...



It's awesome that she's feeling better about her well being from the inside.  Slow and steady, and she'll soon be good as new.  Good for you both!

Dave


----------



## jonmaiman (Jan 13, 2022)

slip said:


> That's exactly right. A few times she has  grabbed for the wall or something because she just gets unsure and she is used to falling, when actually she's  not even close to falling.
> 
> She is really close to walking from our recliner to the bathroom without the walker or a cane but the physical therapist wants her to go slow and get more sure of herself.
> 
> ...



So happy to hear Kim is doing so well with PT and her recovery!   Everything is coming together nicely for your retirement.

--Jon


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2022)

Today was an awesome day. I have 7 reports I have to get done before I leave and I have 12 work days left. Today I got 5 of them completed so I hope to finish the other 2 tomorrow and them I can just concentrate on showing my replacement more things. The more I can expose him to before I leave the better.

I really only got that much done because my replacement couldn't come in today so I had plenty of time. But, of course, he wasn't there and the Hawaii Dept of Health came in for a routine inspection. That would have been perfect for him to go through that.

Anyway, after that my President came down. To my office for our monthly warehouse walk through. He's still hunting around trying to get me to stay but I just joke with him how I have everything set up for my replacement so it should be easy for him. We'll see how the next few weeks go with that.

Then I was able to leave a little early. D my wife had a great Physical therapy session. She is usually sore after those exercises so I don't make her do extra walking when I get home. Today he had her walking on a thick piece of foam. It's used to help her adjust her balance to simulate different terrain. She did really good. He also said she can go down to one day a week since she has been keeping up with her exercises.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2022)

And to finish off the evening,  the temperature was perfect and we had a great sunset tonight, enjoy.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2022)

Really nice developments, Jeff.  Kim is doing great! Both of you, keep up the good work!

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2022)

Definitely getting toward the end now. Big day today for Aloha Friday. I did get all my reports completed today and I was able to go over a few more of my daily duties so on Tuesday, we have Monday off, I will hand over my desk to my replacement and I will work In the background. 

On Tuesday, before he gets in, I will empty my desk so he can get settled. I have a few daily duties to show him in the last few days so before I leave he should have the whole workload. 

I have been working with him, planning and scheduling his upcoming work so he can have all his evaluations and Internal audits completed on time. He has only been to the Oahu and Big Island warehouses so we had to try to plan a trip to Maui and Kauai. No time to make it to Guam but I went by myself so he should be able to figure it out. 

A few weeks ago, my company started a policy for air travel that only allows for critical travel. My Director got the OK for a trip for us, so on the Monday and Tuesday of my last week, we start out on Maui and stay overnight there. Then we go to Kauai the next morning and we return to Oahu Tuesday evening. 

I have 12 work days left and 2 of those are travel to Maui and Kauai. 10 days left working on Oahu.  It really hit me how close to the end I am today. As soon as I got my required reports and computer entries done, it kind of hit me that, thats the end. The rest of my time will be like a tour guide and try to guide him through a few typical weeks. 

I was also thinking back today, that it's only been 5 weeks since my wife's brain surgery and it's actually alright for me to be away for a day and she will be alright. It's truly amazing. 

Today when I got home, she told me she was going to surprise me because she was going to take an Uber to get her monthly osteoporosis shot. She went down with her walker and waited for the car but after 2 attempts she wasn't able to get a car. Once in a while Uber has been like that here.

I told her I thought it was a little too early for that but she made it down to wait for the car easily so she would have been fine. It's nice to see she has the confidence in her progress too. 

She had to call and cancel but I can take her on Monday. We are going to go through some drawers here and maybe even fill a suitcase for the move this weekend. 

We're getting there.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2022)

For you Jeff @slip


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2022)

Luanne said:


> For you Jeff @slip
> 
> View attachment 45343



 

Yep, that will be me, 3 more weeks of work and 2 of them are short weeks and the last week, I have 2 days of travel. I am ready.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Luanne said:


> For you Jeff @slip
> 
> View attachment 45343


Yeah, in my past life I was taught to assess whether a person was in a normal mental state by, among other things, asking them what day it was.  Now I know that it's a stupid question, because if I don't know what day it is now, it's because it doesn't matter what day it is, not that my brain isn't working right!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 17, 2022)

I will look at my Fone to know the day and date.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

My wife had to get her osteoporosis shots today and she decided no wheelchair today. She walked with her walker to the car and then from the parking ramp to the doctors office and back. That's actually all long way for her to go, probably about 4 blocks. She did extremely well. I was a little apprehensive about the parking ramp at the doctor's office. She definitely had to walk down a fairly steep ramp but she did great. 

We drove by my work so we stopped and had a shake at Samuri that is close by. On the way home we went down Kalakaua and it wasn't too crowded until we got to the beach. 

Looks like we are going to take her scooter out again and get some lunch at the Royal Hawaiian Center. 

It's been a good day.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeff, that was an outstanding day.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 17, 2022)

Awesome! Glad she's doing well.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

Well we got out for a late lunch at the Royal Hawaiian Center. Sheijed being out so much we went to the International Marketplace and we are sitting in the rockers doing some people watching. We'll get some ice cream at Magnolias and then head home. It amazing how well she is doing. She had to go to the restroom and we were able to park the scooter just outside and she is able to walk in unassisted.

It's a great day, Life Is good.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

Here's some more from today.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

We made it to Magnolias. My Wifey Baby had to have her Mahalo Halo. I had one too.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

She wanted a picture by the Waikiki sign so she walked all the way around it unassisted.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeff, I notice her expression seems much more relaxed and comfortable.  More focused, even.  She's obviously feeling much better. So glad for you both!

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, I notice her expression seems much more relaxed and comfortable.  More focused, even.  She's obviously feeling much better. So glad for you both!
> 
> Dave



Yes, definitely. Her head is a little clearer and she is determined. She only uses the walker in the apartment now when she gets up in the middle of the night for security. She walks around the apartment pretty good and she doesn't have to hold the walls or counters. She will when she is reaching for something but things are going well.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

Of course,  we had to finish off a great day with an awesome sunset.


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2022)

And a full moon over the Ko'olau to close out an awesome day.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 17, 2022)

So will you be on the sunrise  side of Molokai?


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2022)

MrockStar said:


> So will you be on the sunrise  side of Molokai?



Yes, we are on the south east side of Molokai and the sun rises over the pool cabana and toward Maui depending on the time of year.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 18, 2022)

Slip, in the picture of your wife, she looks happy and up-beat. That is great.  God bless both of you.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, I notice her expression seems much more relaxed and comfortable.  More focused, even.  She's obviously feeling much better. So glad for you both!
> 
> Dave


She looks so happy and relaxed. Must be the Mahalo Halo or that photographer taken her photos. LOL

I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2022)

I setup my last work trip today. I have to take my replacement to see the warehouses he hasn't been to yet. We leave 01-31-22 a Monday. We are on Maui in the morning and leave in the early evening for Kauai. We are staying overnight on Kauai at the Hilton Garden Inn. Then we work until early evening and head back to Oahu.

This will be the first trip leaving my wife overnight. She is doing well and she is ready to try a day alone.

When I return I will only have Wednesday, Thursday and Friday left. My HR got back to me today to setup my exit meeting but they forgot about the time difference and set it up for 5am Hawaii time. So I asked to move it later in the day. She had it set for the 20th so that will be done soon.

Things are moving along.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2022)

My wife had an appointment with her Neurosurgeon next week but he called today and they are good to have a virtual call tomorrow. I'm thinking he will release her from his care and we may have future follow-ups with her Neurologist. We'll see.

The only other appointment left open is with her Primary Doctor. She can't wait to walk I. There with her walker and even walk some without it.

My wife really likes her and she will ask if she can still have her as a primary with virtual meetings. We can also make a. Occasional trip over if needed. Again, we'll see.

So now I am down to 12 working days but I am taking off when I take her to her doctor, so down to 11 and 2 of those I will be traveling. Things are going well.

When I got home today, I noticed the floor in the living room was cleaned. I looked at my wife and she said she just wanted to see if she could do it. She smiled and said she just She used the swiffer. She's definitely getting better everyday.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

T minus 11 days of work. The count down is on track for retirement. 

But, the good news and the best news your wife is improving each day.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> T minus 11 days of work. The count down is on track for retirement.
> 
> But, the good news and the best news your wife is improving each day.



No doubt about that.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

Tomorrow is Friday and that means it will be Happy Aloha Day.


----------



## lynne (Jan 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Tomorrow is Friday and that means it will be Happy Aloha Day.


and one day closer to Jeff's retirement!


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2022)

Those drinks look delicious. Glad your wife is doing well. Beautiful sunset photos!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

silentg said:


> Those drinks look delicious. Glad your wife is doing well. Beautiful sunset photos!


Question. What are the ingredients in those drinks ?


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Question. What are the ingredients in those drinks ?



Here's the website and a description of a Mahalo Halo. The ones in the picture are their most popular, The Mahalo Halo.





__





						Home | magnoliatreats
					






					www.magnoliatreats.com


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeff, it looks so good. Love that topping.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, it looks so good. Love that topping.



They are really good. I think they were $8.50 a piece.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2022)

My wife had her virtual visit with her Neurosurgeon. It went well and he doesn't want to change any settings on her valve because she is improving well. He wants to do another virtual visit after we get to Molokai. 

Now one more appointment with her primary Doctor before I retire and she is all caught up. So far so good.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2022)

I had my exit meeting with HR this morning. What a waste of time. It took me two days to set it up. She sent me an email appointment but it was for 5:30am Hawaii time. I declined and asked if it could be later in the day since it was for 5:30am Hawaii time. I figured she didn't notice the time difference. 

She never answered and the next day she sends me another invite for the next day and again at 5:30am Hawaii time. This time I sent her an email asking if she could make it later since it was 5:30am Hawaii time. Never heard from her until I got an email stamped 5:35am Hawaii time. She answered my email with "Yes". That was the whole answer. Three hours later I get another invite for 7:30am Friday so I accepted that. 

I sign onto the Teams meeting at 7:25am and at 7:31am, I get an email from her with 4 attachments and it says we will be going over them today. She signs into the meeting at 7:35am and says she emailed me the attachments we are going to go over and asked if I had any questions on them. 

I said I just got them and she said no problem and she told me what was on them and that if there was any questions there are phone numbers in the attachments. At 7:39am she asks if I had any questions,  I told her no so she said congratulations on your retirement and we signed off. 

Basically it was here's some info, call the numbers attached and don't call me. I guess I don't know why I expected more.   

Later in the afternoon I had some extra time and I thought I would try to contact Fidelity who has my 401k. I wanted to tell them I was retiring and go over some of our options. They were excellent. He went over our scenarios and said in a bad market we would have to adjust my withdrawals when I am 86, my wife would be 90 and in a normal market we will have some ungodly high number left when i am 90. So basically he confirmed we'll be fine with me retiring earlier than planned. He set up another appointment for next week to talk to another person who handles setting up what we'll need. 

There's  no hurry on this part since I won't touch my 401k until next year anyway. I don't want to set up early withdrawal. I'll just wait until after i'm 59.5. I handled all the investments up to this point and  now I will let them handle it. My brother did the same last year and he has been happy so far. 

Next week I have a day off to take my wife to her doctor's appointment and we are going to contact the company who handles her 403b and do the paperwork to start her pension and do the same to get Social Security started for her. 

We slso have to pay off the little we have left on my car loan so we can sell that before we leave Oahu. Because used cars are un such demand it looks like I'll make a few thousand dollars instead of breaking even like I thought. We got lucky with that timing. 

9 more working days. 

We're getting there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm so happy things went well with you on Happy Aloha Friday especially with Fidelity.

They are excellent to work with and they gave you some good advice. IMHO

One of the key to retirement; please wait until you are 59 1/2 to withdraw from your retirement accounts . I know Fidelity broke it down to you and the many reasons why.

Well it is still snowing in Coastal Virginia this morning.  That's means everything will be closed today and Sunday. Looks liked we are going to received between 6 to 8" inches of snow.

We are in for a few days. We have enough water and food supplies to last for two weeks.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2022)

Good info happening for you, Jeff. Glad it's working out as you wanted it to.  Good planning usually results in a good outcome.   

The HR "meeting" sounds about like what I got from my hospital when I retired.  They asked me if I had anything to tell them.  Say what?  Aren't YOU supposed to be telling ME what to expect?  Par for the course, for sure.  

I'm really encouraged to hear Kim felt well enough to clean the floor.  That is a milestone, for sure.  I'm very happy she's doing better.  Keep it going!

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I'm so happy things went well with you on Happy Aloha Friday especially with Fidelity.
> 
> They are excellent to work with and they gave you some good advice. IMHO
> 
> ...



Stay safe with the storm coming. At least you don't have to go out in it.

Yes, even when I was in Wisconsin going over my options for retirement, I did figure out an example for retirement at 58. Even with my planning then I figured I would be fine and not have to use my 401k before 59.5 and that was even before I knew about the no penalty options. It's just simpler waiting and we'll be fine.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2022)

slip said:


> Stay save with the storm coming. At least you don't have to go out in it.
> 
> Yes, even when I was in Wisconsin going over my options for retirement, I did figure out an example for retirement at 58. Even with my planning then I figured I would be fine and not have to use my 401k before 59.5 and that was even before I knew about the no penalty options. It's just simpler waiting and we'll be fine.


You will be just fine with your retirement planning.
Driving around in Virginia in snow; is liked driving in a blizzard. We are just not used to the snow. No cities have snow plows trucks.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

This week is going to be a slow one for me. I can tell already. I gave my replacement just about all the daily duties, he still needs logins for a couple of things. So I am only monitoring and giving advice on a few things. 

Today is my last meeting with the President. It usually lasts a half hour to 45 minutes. I have a lot to go over and to make him aware of so this one will probably be an hour. 

So far on a good note I have most of my timeshare rentals completed for 2023. I only have a few left so that's good. 

Today I want to call the Credit Union I use in Wisconsin and get my car that I have on Oahu paid off so I can sell it. That will be another big thing out of the way. 

Things continue to move along.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 24, 2022)

slip said:


> This week is going to be a slow one for me. I can tell already. I gave my replacement just about all the daily duties, he still needs logins for a couple of things. So I am only monitoring and giving advice on a few things.
> 
> Today is my last meeting with the President. It usually lasts a half hour to 45 minutes. I have a lot to go over and to make him aware of so this one will probably be an hour.
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were still managing your timeshare rentals.
Amazing, all that you have accomplished this year!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I didn't know you were still managing your timeshare rentals.
> Amazing, all that you have accomplished this year!



It really isn't too hard. I can book a year in advance and they are usually gone by March. So then I don't do anything with them for 9 months.  Now I just have to remember to leave some for us so we can go to the other islands. 

Kauai in May.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

The credit union I use in Wisconsin said they have a sister credit union that has a Kalakaua location and I can go there to pay off my car loan. So that is one option.

I found a few places close that are car dealers who buy cars. I will call them and see if they can handle the whole transactions and then I can be done with it without worrying about selling it. I know I will get less but I want to see how much they offer and that's if they can handle the whole transaction.

I also have a guy at work who has a friend that is interested so I can see how that works.

So far so good.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 24, 2022)

slip said:


> The credit union I use in Wisconsin said they have a sister credit union that has a Kalakaua location and I can go there to pay off my car loan. So that is one option.
> 
> I found a few places close that are car dealers who buy cars. I will call them and see if they can handle the whole transactions and then I can be done with it without worrying about selling it. I know I will get less but I want to see how much they offer and that's if they can handle the whole transaction.
> 
> ...


Do they have a CarMax in Honolulu?  They will buy your car.  You can get a quote online.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Do they have a CarMax in Honolulu?  They will buy your car.  You can get a quote online.



Yes I believe that's the one I got a quote from. There was another that didn't do Hawaii. 

They said they needed a clear title and I'm just paying it off now so I'll see what happens with my other options right now before I find out if they can do something with it just being paid off. Something I should have done months ago but it's tough with everything going on.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

I had my last meeting with my President today. I must have came across firm enough saying I was retiring, he didn't try to talk me out of it today. Although, I think he expected one more meeting but I will be on Maui next Monday so I can't meet with him. 

I had a lot to go over with him so he wasn't ready for all that either so the meeting was long but I got everything I needed to in so that should help my replacement too. 

I have off on Thursday to take my wife to her primary doctor's appointment. Then I will try to get more information about paying off and selling my car. 

Getting close now, 8 working days and 2 of those are traveling to Maui and Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Getting close now, 8 working days and 2 of those are traveling to Maui and Kauai.



It goes quick at the end. Be sure to say your goodbyes when you can, because all too soon you'll be out the door.  And don't rely on your phone Contact list to stay in touch with people.  When my work deleted my email address after my retirement I lost dozens of Contacts off my phone.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It goes quick at the end. Be sure to say your goodbyes when you can, because all too soon you'll be out the door.  And don't rely on your phone Contact list to stay in touch with people.  When my work deleted my email address after my retirement I lost dozens of Contacts off my phone.
> 
> Dave



I think you're right. My last week will be kind of busy. I took all my contacts and manually transferred them to my new phone in August when I got it. That should help. 

Down hill from here.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2022)

Your employer will delete your email address, all your emails received & deleted and all your emails contacts on your last day at work.
at 4:5999 PM...LOL

Personally, I hate saying goodbye.
I always say , I will see you later.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Your employer will delete your email address, all your emails received & deleted and all your emails contacts on your last day at work.
> at 4:5999 PM...LOL
> 
> Personally, I hate saying goodbye.
> I always say , I will see you later.



Yep, I'm the same way. I will see these people sometime. When I visit any of the other islands, I'll stop by and say hello. 

I have already run into some people when we are out and about on the other islands.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Yep, I'm the same way. I will see these people sometime. When I visit any of the other islands, I'll stop by and say hello.
> 
> I have already run into some people when we are out and about on the other islands.


When I left my last employer, I just took myself home. There weren't a lot of goodbyes. Maybe a week or two later, the owner/COE called and said something like, 'We'll have to have a lunch or get together.' I said 'Yeah, Thanks, we'll do that.' But in almost 13 years it hasn't happened. I would meet some of my running mates when they came through town, but that dropped off fairly soon. They have their life, I have mine and soon, Jeff, you'll have yours.

It isn't right or wrong, it's just the way of the world.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 25, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> When I left my last employer, I just took myself home. There weren't a lot of goodbyes. Maybe a week or two later, the owner/COE called and said something like, 'We'll have to have a lunch or get together.' I said 'Yeah, Thanks, we'll do that.' But in almost 13 years it hasn't happened. I would meet some of my running mates when they came through town, but that dropped off fairly soon. They have their life, I have mine and soon, Jeff, you'll have yours.
> 
> It isn't right or wrong, it's just the way of the world.
> 
> Jim



That was sort of how it went for me, except they had the luncheon for me before I left, and only eight people showed up, because they planned it during a major work project when people couldn't get away.  The big difference for Jeff is that he's on an island - where people tend to see each other more often than on the Mainland. They can't travel away as far. 

Dave


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeff, not shure of your company does Christmas  parties/luncheons, ours does so its nice to see some retired coworkers at the party once a year at least.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> When I left my last employer, I just took myself home. There weren't a lot of goodbyes. Maybe a week or two later, the owner/COE called and said something like, 'We'll have to have a lunch or get together.' I said 'Yeah, Thanks, we'll do that.' But in almost 13 years it hasn't happened. I would meet some of my running mates when they came through town, but that dropped off fairly soon. They have their life, I have mine and soon, Jeff, you'll have yours.
> 
> It isn't right or wrong, it's just the way of the world.
> 
> Jim



I don't expect lunches but I myself will stop in on visits to the other islands to say hi. I k ow they will be world so it won't be long and I won't  be doing each tune I visit an island. 

Like most things, it tale off with years and as friends there move on or retire. Since I visit the islands for work, I can see that happening for a while in the future. A few of us have become close and we have met up after work hours. 

Time will tell.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

MrockStar said:


> Jeff, not shure of your company does Christmas  parties/luncheons, ours does so its nice to see some retired coworkers at the party once a year at least.



They used to hold those but got away from them over the last 10 years or so. 

I won't have a luncheon because I am a corporate employee working in a region so they won't have anything for me locally and I wouldn't be on the local list if they start them up again since I am a corporate employee. 

I am friends with a few employees that have friends and relatives on Molokai and they go  visit from time to time so we will meet up there also. That has happened a few times since I have been here.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2022)

I did have a retirement dinner with family and co-workers.
It was very nice nice. The guys would fellowship together once per month for lunch, after retirement. That lasted about fifteen (15) years.

Then that COVID-19 pandemic started and that ended our monthly luncheon. In the past two years we have loss three of the eight members.

Non of the death were COVID-19 related.

We all have been vaccinated (two doses  + the booster shot) with the Moderna vaccine.
Plus, we all have our flu shot.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

Down to single digits in total days now. I have been leaving a little earlier everyday too since I have handed all my daily tasks over. 
My replacement can't get everything done everyday yet but I told him that will come with experience. My regular leave time was 4:30pm. As I was handing off my duties, I started leaving at 4pm today I left at 3:45pm and tomorrow will probably  be 3:30pm.  

I am off on Thursday for my wife's doctor's appointment. Then, just Friday and I should be leaving at 3:30pm that day too. 

Monday to Maui and then Kauai Monday afternoon. All day Tuesday on Kauai and back to Oahu Tuesday evening. Wednesday and Thursday, I'll have a few things to do and then Friday,  I really don't know how long I'll stay since I'll say my goodbyes Wednesday and Thursday. 

Almost there.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 25, 2022)

When I retired I had a choice of a big party in the Company Cafeteria Area or a smaller Division Party - pizza, cake, soda pop. No alcohol allowed. I chose the smaller party. My last day of work was a Monday. I spent the weekend before making Sour Cherry Pies and several Chocolate Cakes with Home made Caramel Icing. I delivered to my Divison about 5am. So they were there when every one got to work. That day I mainly walked around the Company saying goodbye to folks including the CEO. About 3pm I left. The Friday before my last work day Patti and I had a Party at our House that did include Alcohol and lots of Food. Invited most of the Company. Through the night probably had a couple hundred come by including several of the Vice-presidents. Averaged about 50-60 people at any time. Had a blast. I got really lit and had a good time. People asked Patti if I always consumed so much Alcohol. Patti told them she had never seen me drink too much. Which was true. I had not been drunk in probably 30 years. When it came time to go to bed I knew it would not be safe to lie down. So I propped my self up in the corner of the TV Room Sofa. I woke up the next morning without a hangover.  The only explanation I had was that I only consumed very high quality Liqour with no mixers.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> When I retired I had a choice of a big party in the Company Cafeteria Area or a smaller Division Party - pizza, cake, soda pop. No alcohol allowed. I chose the smaller party. My last day of work was a Monday. I spent the weekend before making Sour Cherry Pies and several Chocolate Cakes with Home made Caramel Icing. I delivered to my Divison about 5am. So they were there when every one got to work. That day I mainly walked around the Company saying goodbye to folks including the CEO. About 3pm I left. The Friday before my last work day Patti and I had a Party at our House that did include Alcohol and lots of Food. Invited most of the Company. Through the night probably had a couple hundred come by including several of the Vice-presidents. Averaged about 50-60 people at any time. Had a blast. I got really lit and had a good time. People asked Patti if I always consumed so much Alcohol. Patti told them she had never seen me drink too much. Which was true. I had not been drunk in probably 30 years. When it came time to go to bed I knew it would not she safe to lie down. So I propped my self up in the corner of the TV Room Sofa. I woke up the next morning without a hangover.  The only explanation I had was that I only consumed very high quality Liqour with no mixers.



Sometimes you just get lucky with hangovers. The older I get the worse I have them so I usually limit myself to a few.

I won't be having any parties, at work or at home. Couldn't fit too many in our 400sq/ft apartment anyway.  

I have already been having some talks with some people at work I have gotten close to and I know I'll have a few more. I have all their contact information and I gave them my personal cell  number now that I have one.

I'm starting to get used to using my 808 area code now instead of my old 608 area code work phone.

I will probably end up seeing my friends on Maui more than any place else. I made a lot of good friends there and I will probably be returning to Maui more since it is so close to Molokai. But we'll still be on Kauai a lot too.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2022)

Are you retiring on February the 5th or 6th. LOL

Dumb question sound liked, you can island hop from Maui,  Kauai, Molokai in least than one or two hours?


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Are you retiring on February the 5th or 6th. LOL
> 
> Dumb question sound liked, you can island hop from Maui,  Kauai, Molokai in least than one or two hours?



Yee, most of the inter-island slights are a half hour to 45 minutes. Sometimes it seems Ike you taxi more than you fly 

For Maui we leave at 9am and arrive at 9:35am. Then we leave Maui at 3:10pm and arrive on Kauai at 4pm.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2022)

Deleted by pedro47.
Wishing Slip, a Happy Retirement.


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, Several dumb questions other then buying your airline tickets.
> 
> What airlines would recommend to flying to another island ?  Leaving  from Oahu.
> 
> ...



I always fly Hawaiian. It's usually around $170 round trip. Southwest does inter-island also and they can be much cheaper but the flights are limited compared to Hawaiian but if the times work it's another option. Right now Mokulele is the only option to Molokai. 

No other steps are needed to travel inter-island. No need to go into Safe Travels at all. If you try to set up an Inter-island trip in there, it will give you a message saying it isn't necessary. 

I won't be able to help with cruise ships since I have never done that but I know you will have a limited amount of time at each island. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, Several dumb questions other then buying your airline tickets.
> 
> What airlines would recommend to flying to another island ?  Leaving  from Oahu.
> 
> ...



@pedro47, you should start a new thread for this.  You're six pages into a thread about @slip's retirement.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2022)

Let's return to the main subject on this thread. It is all about Slip, planning to retire in nine  days.

Wishing Slip, a Happy Retirement.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2022)

Tomorrow is my last day off from work. Then I just have Friday and all next week. 
We go to my wife's Primary Doctor and I'm also checking on a couple places to buy my car. 

I had another phone call with my Fidelity rep today and now that he has all my Information he is going to put together a plan for my investments and we will talk again on the 7th. I'll probably be switching it all over to them at that time. 

The more I am looking around the apartment,  the more I think we may be able to move all at once. That would be great because then it will be one and done and we will be able to concentrate on getting things set up the way we want permanently now. If that's the case we may be able to get there on the 18th or 19th. But we do still have the apartment until the end of February at least. 

We'll see how this ends out.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jan 27, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> @pedro47, you should start a new thread for this.  You're six pages into a thread about @slip's retirement.
> 
> Dave




I kinda of agree.....I get confused as to is this Forum on TUG really a Facebook Page or Discussion on Hawaii Timesharing???


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2022)

HGVC Lover said:


> I kinda of agree.....I get confused as to is this Forum on TUG really a Facebook Page or Discussion on Hawaii Timesharing???


Slip, answered all my questions and concerns. 

This thread is dedicated to Slip and his retirement.


----------



## DianeG (Jan 27, 2022)

HGVC Lover said:


> I kinda of agree.....I get confused as to is this Forum on TUG really a Facebook Page or Discussion on Hawaii Timesharing???



TUGGERS are into timesharing (and other life & travel stuff too). Slip/Jeff owns timeshares, is in Hawaii, and is into timesharing in Hawaii (and other life & travel stuff as well.) Some of us TUGGERS got inevitably drawn into the ongoing ‘Slip’ threads, by choice. 

You can skip reading these, or not, it’s really up to where your fingers tap (or mouse clicks)…


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2022)

DianeG said:


> TUGGERS are into timesharing (and other life & travel stuff too). Slip/Jeff owns timeshares, is in Hawaii, and is into timesharing in Hawaii (and other life & travel stuff as well.) Some of us TUGGERS got inevitably drawn into the ongoing ‘Slip’ threads, by choice.
> 
> You can skip reading these, or not, it’s really up to where your fingers tap (or mouse clicks)…






HGVC Lover said:


> I kinda of agree.....I get confused as to is this Forum on TUG really a Facebook Page or Discussion on Hawaii Timesharing???



Yes, DianeG sums up my thoughts as well. I try to post things relevant to Hawaii and I have many people post and send messages so I know my posts are useful to some. 

I learned long ago when I started posting on the internet that not everyone is going to like my posts for many reasons and there's nothing I can do about it. 

This thread is for TUG friends who followed my journey to Hawaii. I don't take it personally if people put me on Ignore, that's what features like that are for.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, DianeG sums up my thoughts as well. I try to post things relevant to Hawaii and I have many people post and send messages so I know my posts are useful to some.
> 
> I learned long ago when I started posting on the internet that not everyone is going to like my posts for many reasons and there's nothing I can do about it.
> 
> This thread is for TUG friends who followed my journey to Hawaii. I don't take it personally if people put me on Ignore, that's what features like that are for.



I like your threads Jeff. They are like watching a beautiful sunset and I mean that literally as in the Aloha Friday thread, lol. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2022)

I took my last day off from work today to take my wife to her last Doctor's appointment and this was the first time in many months that she didn't go in riding a wheelchair. 

The Doctor said she was doing great and it was a very happy visit. She may be able to keep her as a primary but it will depend on what insurance we end up with. She even took her off a couple medications.  

My wife was feeling so good she wanted to go out to lunch so we went home to get her scooter and we went to Ala Moana Center. 
She chose Olive Garden for lunch. We haven't been to one In years. We ate outside and this one has the  est view for any one that we have ever been to. It was nice to sit outside and relax awhile.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 28, 2022)

Sometimes when I feel troubled about my future, I think about that regular guy and his wife from Wisconsin who found a way to move to Hawaii and retire on Molokai.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2022)

Chrispee said:


> Sometimes when I feel troubled about my future, I think about that regular guy and his wife from Wisconsin who found a way to move to Hawaii and retire on Molokai.



Mahalo for that. 

I'm as regular as you can get and have been blessed all my life. While retiring is the first step, the move is the big step we've been looking forward to the most. 

One step at a time and the move will still be a couple weeks away.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2022)

Slip, Happy Aloha Friday.
The final countdown to that retirement day is approaching, just one more Friday.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, Happy Aloha Friday.
> The final countdown to that retirement day is approaching, just one more Friday.



Yep, down to a week now. I know it's getting close because a lot of people have been bringing it up. 

I just got my cab ride arranged for Monday's trip to Maui so all I have to do is pack for that on Sunday. I'm looking forward to getting back to Maui and Kauai, it's been a few months.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2022)

Slip, you are blessed in paradise. We are expecting snow again this weekend on the East Coast.
Happy Aloha Friday.

After next week every day will be Saturday,  Sunday or a Holiday. That is great.LOL


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2022)

First day back on Oahu after my trips to Maui and Kauai. A group of friends from work took me out to lunch. We were talking so much I don't even remember the name of the place or where it was.    But I had the Opakapaka and it was awesome.

My Director sent me a link to a card that was signed and had comments from current and past people I have worked with over the years. It was 6 pages and was very nice.

He also set me up with a Carnivore box delivery. He said it was hard to find something that ships to Molokai. 
That was a good idea and I am going to start it in April.

I had so many people come up and hug me today and give me well wishes. It really warmed my heart. I know I have made some good friends In just 3 years.

I've also been getting emails, texts and Facebook messages from many old friends too. It makes me appreciate how blessed I am.

I also got sent some plants at work from an old work mate from Wisconsin. That was a big surprise too.




Down to 2 days and I have two meetings tomorrow and more friends are taking me to lunch. Then I only have one meeting on Friday and more lunch plans. I really don't know how long I'll stay on Friday so we'll see.




My wife dug out this old picture of me from 1986 so I had been working at Sysco for 2 years at this point.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 3, 2022)

There's nothing better than the feeling of counting down the last couple of days of work. Congratulations! I hope you have a detailed plan of things to do so you don't get bored. It's good to have a list, but I retired 14 years ago and still haven't done many of the items on my list. I haven't been bored yet.  Best wishes to you and your DW.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2022)

artringwald said:


> There's nothing better than the feeling of counting down the last couple of days of work. Congratulations! I hope you have a detailed plan of things to do so you don't get bored. It's good to have a list, but I retired 14 years ago and still haven't done many of the items on my list. I haven't been bored yet.  Best wishes to you and your DW.



Big Mahalo Art.

I'm  not worried about getting bored. We'll have to get our condo set up to be our home and we'll be busy with some therapy for my wife. We'll be getting in the pool a lot for that. 

I have plenty of books to catch up on and we'll enjoy our lanai alot. We don't have one here on Oahu.  It's always fun watching for whales from there. We'll be doing a lot of cooking too so trying new things to cook will be fun. 

There's also a golf course and I can always take up deer hunting again since there will be plenty of them around. Not to mention little projects I'm sure my wife will come up with. 

So no strict plan but we'll do fine I'm sure.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2022)

More congratulations from me, Jeff.  I know you've worked hard for this week, and you deserve your upcoming retirement.  This coming Saturday will be just another weekend (more or less.)  But come Monday, and you have no place to go, is when it gets really real. 

Enjoy the farewell hugs, well wishes, and lunches out.  They're important. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> More congratulations from me, Jeff.  I know you've worked hard for this week, and you deserve your upcoming retirement.  This coming Saturday will be just another weekend (more or less.)  But come Monday, and you have no place to go, is when it gets really real.
> 
> Enjoy the farewell hugs, well wishes, and lunches out.  They're important.
> 
> Dave


DaveNV, your words say it all, I loved your whole post to Jeff.
Jeff, you have one more Happy Aloha Friday at work then every day will be a Happy Aloha Day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeff, I love your posts and I'm so happy you get to retire on your terms... I have just 5 more years to go and then I can retire.  

I'm so happy for you and your wife, life is short enjoy it to the max...


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 4, 2022)

Anthem for you Jeff!  






And no more...






*Congrats!*


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Aloha Friday. The countdown is now T-minus


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Last Day of Work!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2022)

Have a happy and joy filled retirement. Try not to shed too many tears as you bid adieu to your co-workers today. You deserve it! Did you score a gold watch?    Buh-bye desk.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 4, 2022)

Congratulations, Slip, and may you and Kim enjoy your retirement as DH and I have enjoyed ours! Looking forward to photos of whale spouts from your Molokai lanai!


----------



## DianeG (Feb 4, 2022)

Enjoy your last day of work… today must be a bit surreal in a way.
By the end of today ! you can fill all those myriad form boxes with “retired”!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Happy Aloha Friday. The countdown is now T-minus


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Last Work Day, Jeff!! You've made it, finally!

I feel like I'm retiring all over again.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## swditz (Feb 4, 2022)

Congratulations on your retirement. Wishing you all the best.
While Hawaii is not on our list, do to distance, cost, and having so many other things on our plate, I have enjoyed following your posts. I feel like I've been there and am familiar with a lot of places without having been. Keep us posted on next phase!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## lynne (Feb 4, 2022)

Page turned, next chapter - Congratulations!!!   Here's to your new home base in Molokai and Kim's fast tracked recovery


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jeff, tomorrow morning, you can say the fat lady has  stop singing and she had left the building for the last time. But with a big smile on her face. The race is over and she had finally won that Platinum Medal.

Jeff, you will be officially retired this evening. Hawaii Time.

Please enjoy your retirement. Wishing you a very Happy Aloha Friday.
Now Kim and you can really enjoy all those sun rises and sun sets in The Land of
Paradise.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Have a happy and joy filled retirement. Try not to shed too many tears as you bid adieu to your co-workers today. You deserve it! Did you score a gold watch?    Buh-bye desk.



No gold watch but a Carnivore box that will be delivered to Molokai so the grill will be busy.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, tomorrow morning, you can say the fat lady has  stop singing and she had left the building for the last time. But with a big smile on her face. The race is over and she had finally won that Platinum Medal.
> 
> Jeff, you will be officially retired this evening. Hawaii Time.
> 
> ...



 Big Mahalo!!

It will hit me in the next few weeks.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


>



Yes, Pau Hana is right!!!
Mahalo!!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

swditz said:


> Congratulations on your retirement. Wishing you all the best.
> While Hawaii is not on our list, do to distance, cost, and having so many other things on our plate, I have enjoyed following your posts. I feel like I've been there and am familiar with a lot of places without having been. Keep us posted on next phase!



 Big Mahalo!!

This thread is about complete and I will have one for our move.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Enjoy your last day of work… today must be a bit surreal in a way.
> By the end of today ! you can fill all those myriad form boxes with “retired”!



Mahalo
Yes, I will have to update all my statuses.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2022)

Yay.  The big day is here!


Congratulations.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Jeff, I love your posts and I'm so happy you get to retire on your terms... I have just 5 more years to go and then I can retire.
> 
> I'm so happy for you and your wife, life is short enjoy it to the max...



Mahalo!!

Your getting there. At least you have a timeframe.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Retirement Day, on behalf of every GenXer who believes that retirement will never really happen for them. 

Enjoy--it's been well-earned and your plan has worked out very well. Not easily accomplished for so many. Congratulations!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

I received my handmade Aloha Lei from my Sysco Ohana at my last morning meeting today.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> There's nothing better than the feeling of counting down the last couple of days of work. Congratulations! I hope you have a detailed plan of things to do so you don't get bored. It's good to have a list, but I retired 14 years ago and still haven't done many of the items on my list. I haven't been bored yet.  Best wishes to you and your DW.


Art, I retired about the same time as you did.  I too had a list of things to do - - kind of a documented reassurance that there will be plenty to keep me interested and occupied.  It was a printed 3 page list.  I did about 2/3rds of the things on the first page.  Then a few years later I lost track of the list.  But I'm still enjoying retirement.


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 4, 2022)

The best thing about retirement is Monday Morning.


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy retirement Jeff, you made it. Mahalo and happy Friday


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 4, 2022)

seascapemvy said:


> The best thing about retirement is Monday Morning.


My BIL says the best time is Sunday night when he realizes he doesn’t have to go to bed so he can get up early and go to work Monday morning.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2022)

seascapemvy said:


> The best thing about retirement is Monday Morning.


No, the best thing is that after retirement EVERY day is Saturday.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 4, 2022)

Congratulations on your retirement and Cheers! to your wife and you on your new Molokai adventure.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

I left early after all my Goodbye's. I'm officially retired.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2022)

slip said:


> I left early after all my Goodbye's. I'm officially retired.


Take Kim out for a nice dinner (Not in a styrofoam tray). You've earned it. Congratulations, Amigo!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm looking forward to your Moloka'i pictures. No pressure.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2022)

slip said:


> I left early after all my Goodbye's. I'm officially retired.
> View attachment 46365


*Congratulations!!!!     *


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2022)

You made it!!  Excellent!

Have a great dinner out with Kim, and relax into your first weekend of retirement. My Jeff and I send our best regards.

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Take Kim out for a nice dinner (Not in a styrofoam tray). You've earned it. Congratulations, Amigo!



Now that is funny you said that. I had strict instructions from her to stop at the Diner on the way home from work to bring home Garlic Ribeye steaks dinners. 




She saw it on YouTube from her favorite local YouTubers. So I had to stop and keep my Wifey Baby happy.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I'm looking forward to your Moloka'i pictures. No pressure.
> 
> Bill



No worries, hopefully they will start soon.


----------



## pspercy (Feb 5, 2022)

slip said:


> No worries, hopefully they will start soon.



CONGRATS !

To retire at a time of YOUR choice isn't so common these days.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 5, 2022)

Whoo Hoo!  Try to sleep in on Monday.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

pspercy said:


> CONGRATS !
> 
> To retire at a time of YOUR choice isn't so common these days.



Mahalo

That is true. I have both made good decisions and have gotten lucky over the years. I've only had 3 jobs my whole life. 

When I was 14 and 15, one day a week, a friend and I Cleaned a Bar in Chicago early on Saturday mornings. Then I worked In a Grocery store in Wisconsin when I was 16 to 20 years old and then I started at Sysco when I was 20.


----------



## luv_maui (Feb 5, 2022)

Congratulations.  You inspire me to consider early retirement.  I could now.  But…..each additional year just adds that much safety margin.  And avoids having to pay for health insurance at full cost.

once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## csodjd (Feb 5, 2022)

Congrats Jeff! A plan executed… now enjoy every day.

Craig


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 5, 2022)

seascapemvy said:


> The best thing about retirement is Monday Morning.


My favorite thing about every retired morning is -- no alarm.
(Unless I have a plane to catch.)


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> My favorite thing about every retired morning is -- no alarm.
> (Unless I have a plane to catch.)



I don't know what it was but I never had to set an alarm when I got here on Hawaii. I always got up without it. 

I know when we travel now we won't do those early flights.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

luv_maui said:


> Congratulations.  You inspire me to consider early retirement.  I could now.  But…..each additional year just adds that much safety margin.  And avoids having to pay for health insurance at full cost.
> 
> once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



If you want to work keep working. But if you're thinking about it, I always figured the free time I would have was always worth the cost of the Healthcare. That's why I put all that money away. 

It's a personal decision and it's not one to take lightly but you need to put a value on you time when you're deciding.


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 5, 2022)

Congratulations!  Hope you and Kim have a healthy and happy retirement in Molokai.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 5, 2022)

Congrats on your retirement. Enjoy your next chapter. What will you do next week now that you are free?


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your retirement. Enjoy your next chapter. What will you do next week now that you are free?



My daughter is coming on Tuesday and we have to start packing and clean the Apartment.


----------



## lockewong (Feb 5, 2022)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You have earned it.  Enjoy your retirement.  I hope to get to Molokai and maybe meet you and Kim to personally thank you for all your posts and advice.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

lockewong said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You have earned it.  Enjoy your retirement.  I hope to get to Molokai and maybe meet you and Kim to personally thank you for all your posts and advice.



Big Mahalo!!

I'd love to meet up when you make it over. I'll be starting a new thread for the move. Shouldn't be as long as this one.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2022)

slip said:


> Now that is funny you said that. I had strict instructions from her to stop at the Diner on the way home from work to bring home Garlic Ribeye steaks dinners.
> View attachment 46366
> 
> She saw it on YouTube from her favorite local YouTubers. So I had to stop and keep my Wifey Baby happy.


After all these years you are learning rule #1. Keep the wife happy.LOL
Please enjoy #1 and your retirement.


----------



## linsj (Feb 5, 2022)

Congratulations! I wish I were able to retire and live in Hawaii, so I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## lynne (Feb 5, 2022)

Time for a new thread - LIFE IN RETIREMENT - IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED!


----------



## controller1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Luanne said:


> No, the best thing is that after retirement EVERY day is Saturday.



Another best thing about retirement is you stop taking vacations and start taking trips!


----------



## controller1 (Feb 5, 2022)

slip said:


> I left early after all my Goodbye's. I'm officially retired.
> 
> View attachment 46367



Congrats on retirement. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am enjoying it!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 5, 2022)

slip said:


> I received my handmade Aloha Lei from my Sysco Ohana at my last morning meeting today.
> 
> View attachment 46349


What a beautiful lei!

PS for the first few days after I retired, I let the radio come on around the time I would have been driving in, just to hear the traffic reports and rejoice that they were meaningless to me!  That didn't last long, though!


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 5, 2022)

Wow!

Congratulations Jeff!

You have earned it! You have set up your life to enjoy it too. You are in the place you want to be. You are surrounded by people you want to be with. I think your an awesome example of how to do things right!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> What a beautiful lei!
> 
> PS for the first few days after I retired, I let the radio come on around the time I would have been driving in, just to hear the traffic reports and rejoice that they were meaningless to me!  That didn't last long, though!



Yes, it is a beautiful Lei. I became good friends with the lady who made it for me. I had to choak back a tear when she put it on me. 

All those years in Wisconsin I never worried about traffic but since I moved ro Oahu, I can relate to the traffic reports.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

Fredflintstone said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations Jeff!
> 
> ...



Big Mahalo!!

I'll be glad when our move to Molokai is over.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 6, 2022)

slip said:


> All those years in Wisconsin I never worried about traffic but since I moved ro Oahu, I can relate to the traffic reports.



No big traffic jams in Baraboo 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> No big traffic jams in Baraboo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



No, I only had 2 traffic lights the whole trip to work.  
Of course,  I won't have any on Molokai.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 6, 2022)

Sounds like St John. No traffic lights, no fast food franchises, 2 main roads on the island. Heaven!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Sounds like St John. No traffic lights, no fast food franchises, 2 main roads on the island. Heaven!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Yep, the same.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 8, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo!!
> 
> Your getting there. At least you have a timeframe.



Yes, Just having a timeframe, keeps me going each day now...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 8, 2022)

pspercy said:


> CONGRATS !
> 
> To retire at a time of YOUR choice isn't so common these days.



@pspercy, that is so true, in the last 3 years not one of my friends got to retire on their timeframe but rather on their company's time frame.  Nothing is guaranteed in this world, but I'm hoping my plan works and I get to stay for 5 more years at my company and then retire. I work for a japanese company that hates to lay people off and just made a 80 million dollar investment in our plant in GA, so I feel I bit secure in saying I can hang at this company for 5 years.

@slip, CONGRATULATIONS on your retirement, enjoy and have a wonderful time...so happy your wife Kim is doing great


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeff, now I understand why you moved and retired in the state of Hawaii. 
According to the March 2022 issue of Kiplinger's Personal  Finance magazine the state of Hawaii is rank #2 as The Most Tax Friendly State in the United States. Page 54.

Excellent move. IMHO. 

The state of Delaware is ranked #1.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, now I understand why you moved and retired in the state of Hawaii.
> According to the March 2022 issue of Kiplinger's Personal  Finance magazine the state of Hawaii is rank #2 as The Most Tax Friendly State in the United States. Page 54.
> 
> Excellent move. IMHO.
> ...



I definitely did check Into things when we were looking I to retiring there. Our pensions won't be taxed and the property taxes are reasonable for seniors. A lot is offset by the cost of living. But we did well buying our condo. Food and gas is higher but we won't drive as much on Molokai. 

We'll see how it goes after a year or two.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 9, 2022)

Your pensions will not be taxed is money in the bank. IMO.


----------

